# Odd Problem with Pending Deliveries



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been round and round with Amazon on this today and I wondered if anyone else has experienced a similar problem.  It is weird and I had trouble explaining it to the customer service folks, but I'll try again.
For reference purposes, I have had almost every Kindle model since the original and I currently have 7 actual Kindles registered to my account along with 5 registered reading apps.  Amazon reports my number of books to be around 2,500.
Here is the example that I used.
1.  On 4/18/13 I purchased a book from either my computer or the iPad and had it delivered to my default Kindle (paperwhite).  It showed up just fine.  I didn't start reading it right away, but I can't tell you WHEN I did start reading - either 4/23 or 4/24 probably.
2.  Today I was checking some stuff and I noticed that my Pending Deliveries number seem too high - it was over 160.  I checked and there were books lined up to go to apps on tablets that I no longer owned.  I deregistered those and the number of pending deliveries went down to 124 - which is still way too high.
3.  Looking at the list more closely, I can see the same book that I purchased on the 18th showing as sent to 3 of my other devices on 4/26.  This is totally bogus as I KNOW for a fact that I didn't go to the website and tell it to deliver to those devices.  (These are my K2, DX and Fire)

I know I'm not going totally crazy.  Those things came out of nowhere.  Looking at the list, it looks like it started the beginning of March.  There doesn't seem to be a pattern.
I had to email screen shots in and they are passing it to the technical folks...
We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . I noticed that too. . .but decided not to worry about it.  Figured it was a glitch and moved on.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know why I couldn't just ignore it and then I just got more frustrated trying to make them understand what I was seeing...
Blasted type-A personality gets me into trouble - I feel better knowing that it's not just me - thanks


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Odd. I just looked to see if I had this issue - there are 40 deliveries pending to my "Old K2" dating back to November 2012, all for items that I had actually sent to one of my other devices. I wonder what's up with that! It's irritating me so much that i have pulled that Old K2 out of its drawer, and I'm charging it up, so I can download those items onto it to make them go away.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Even better - so, my Old K2 got charged up, I went and stood in the one corner of our property that has decent signal for it, and I told it to check for new items. I had a spinning thing in the corner for quite some time. Then it told me there were no new items. Went back and checked my pending deliveries and all the ones for the Old K2 were gone! But, I did notice a new one for my son's Kindle Fire. Sigh.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

It was that way for a long time with my K-Touch...everything I ordered and had downloaded to my PW also ended up queued up to be delivered to the Touch even tho' I never sent them to the Touch (it's my backup to the PW).  It stayed that way for months.  After reading this thread I checked again and the queue is empty for downloads to the Touch except for the notices I get about library loans ending and there are only 8 of them.  There must be a glitch with Amazon somewhere.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just noticed the same problem - never saw this before. Pretty much every book I've purchased in the last 6 months is on the pending deliveries list to go to my first Kindle, which was the K2. I haven't been actively using that one in a while, and I haven't been sending any books to it, because I didn't want to use up the number of devices for a book. (I've already had to delete  a couple from the K2 in order to read them on more recent devices.) I'm also assuming this is some kind of glitch on Amazon's end, so I'm going to do nothing at the moment. If it interferes with my Kindle use in some way, then I guess I'll call customer service. I'm glad you started the thread though, so I know it's not just me!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, I had the same kind of issue. Was on the phone for like an hour trying to explain. It was Friday and in the morning I checked my account and I had over 100 pending things. Some went to my old Fire, some to my Fire HD and those I managed to clear out once I synced them. But the books never actually went to the devices. Also the dates where it said sent to device didn't match the date of book purchased and none of those books were ever send to any other device but my paperwhite. 

My real issue was that I could not clear about 50 pending as it said it went to my K1. Now I haven't even turned on 3G on it in months. I had to charge it up as it was totally dead. But nothing I did cleared the pending list. The number kept changing and so did the books in the pending list every time I hit sync on my K1. Many of those books were actually library books that could not ever be send to the K1 in the first place as they have to go over wifi. 

Then I called.    . Yeah, that is how that conversation went. The lady just did not get what I was trying to convey. So finally she puts me to a "specialist". He had no clue either. He tried to clear my pending list but could not. He too did not understand when I tried to explain that I had never ever send any of these books to the K1. 

He pulled some file from the K1 to send to the developers.  

So then a couple of hours later, those pendings went away one by one. But then I checked out a library book. One of those that has to be transferred by USB. And it was in pending to be send to my Fires.  . I had to turn them on and hit sync and again, nothing actually made it onto the device. 

I guess I needed some entertainment on Friday.  

If nothing else it reminded me how much still to this date I miss the shape and buttons of my K1. Sigh. Best ergonomical device for my hands. Oh and that magical fairy like silver bar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> If nothing else it reminded me how much still to this date I miss the shape and buttons of my K1. Sigh. Best ergonomical device for my hands. Oh and that magical fairy like silver bar.


I really liked everything about the K1...and loved my silver bar....

*gets out K1 and pets it.*

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really liked everything about the K1...and loved my silver bar....
> 
> *gets out K1 and pets it.*
> 
> Betsy


Its very pet-able. My precious.

And I still have the pristine book case it came in. . I am going to see how long I can keep it alive. Then it goes into my gadget shrine. . I can never let go of it. It was the device that got me reading again. I got my joy back. Its pretty priceless that one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That was definitely one of the most frustrating customer service calls that I have ever had.  They kept explaining to me - very patiently - that if I purchased a book from my Kindle, it would be delivered there, but if I purchased from the web, it would go to my default Kindle unless I picked a different one...
I think odds are pretty high that I have had a Kindle longer than most of the folks that I talked to - and I bet that I have more of them as well!  Yes, I  KNOW how it's supposed to work, but that is not what it's doing...
No change in my Pending Items except the last few I bought are only trying to go to my K2 right now...
I think I'll adopt Ann's view and ignore it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still have issues. I did get a call back yesterday and the huge list on pending is gone. I had to hit sync on my K1 like 20 times to make that happen. And the list in pending changed all the time too. 

But now every time I get a book, be it from the library, store, or I send a rating to twitter, it puts those books in pending to still go to my K1 and my original fire. Books are only send to my PW, always. My HD and KK are not affected. It only wants to send everything to the 2 older devices. Only way to clear it is to turn on wireless on those devices. It gets tiring as I don't really use my K1 anymore. Or have to find where I stashed my Ofire. I don't want to have to deregistering them just to fix this though. I did tell the guy on the call back what was still happening, but I didn't really get a response besides the occasional hmmm hmmm. 
I kept explaining, but I don't think anything is getting through. 

So I basically still have the original issue, just that the big list is cleared and it now puts it in pending as I do stuff on my PW. It never actually sends the books though to those devices, they just appear in pending and don't go anywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I'll go check my pending deliveries which I only do about once a year.  Usually by accident...


I only care that the book goes to the device I select when I buy it, which it always does.....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I check it periodically to see if I have to remind my brother to turn on his Kindle and sync.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is that.

I had some going to some apps and a device that I no longer own.  Once I removed those, I had 88.  All to the Kindle 1s that are still on my account--my brother's and mine.  Neither of which we use much--he uses his Fire and I use...one of my other Kindles.  

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's happening on the UK site too - my primary reader now is my PW and that's where I send new books but 'pending deliveries' keeps wanting to send everything to my DXG as well. I don't use that so much so I keep the wireless off, but once I switch on and do a sync it seems to clear the pending list. My Touch isn't affected - even though I keep the wireless off on that too.

I wonder why it only affects the older models?


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I just realized I had a ton of these going to K4PC in an older computer I don't use that much. I deregistered it @ the MYK page.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> It's happening on the UK site too - my primary reader now is my PW and that's where I send new books but 'pending deliveries' keeps wanting to send everything to my DXG as well. I don't use that so much so I keep the wireless off, but once I switch on and do a sync it seems to clear the pending list.


When you turn on the DXG and do a sync, does it actually download the books to your DXG or just clear the list? I could use this method to clear the list for my K2, but I don't want the pending books to actually download to the K2.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

None of my weird pending stuff ever makes it to the 2 old devices it insists it needs to go to. The pending just goes away, but no books. Its just so weird. And for me its not just books I bought, also library books and even just doing things like taking notes and giving a book a rating triggers the pending to the old kindles. 
In my case one of the old devices is a K1 and many of the books are library loans, expired or not and they could not be send to the K1 anyway as it only has 3G. 

I may have to de-register. I use that pending page to look at my preorders that are below it. I guess I just like to check out my accounts and make sure everything is working. 

I am wondering it this is software related and the older devices, K1, original fire trigger these gremlins.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

gdae23 said:


> When you turn on the DXG and do a sync, does it actually download the books to your DXG or just clear the list? I could use this method to clear the list for my K2, but I don't want the pending books to actually download to the K2.


No, so far as I could tell, it didn't download anything, but the pending list now has only one book on it - one that I bought since I did the sync. Very odd.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been watching this over the last few days and it isn't just new books which I've downloaded to my PW that have appeared on the list - anything that I access on my PW, even the user guide, subsequently appears on the pending deliveries list waiting for my DXG. I switch that on, turn on wireless and do a sync - nothing actually downloads - and the list clears.

On the same page, I also seem to have lost the ability to sort my pre-orders into date order - or any order for that matter. They're now listed just completely randomly.

What the heck's going on, Amazon?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I've been watching this over the last few days and it isn't just new books which I've downloaded to my PW that have appeared on the list - anything that I access on my PW, even the user guide, subsequently appears on the pending deliveries list waiting for my DXG. I switch that on, turn on wireless and do a sync - nothing actually downloads - and the list clears.
> 
> On the same page, I also seem to have lost the ability to sort my pre-orders into date order - or any order for that matter. They're now listed just completely randomly.
> 
> What the heck's going on, Amazon?


Yes, that is what I get. Things I access and stuff I do while reading a book can also trigger this ghost pending stuff.

I just had 2 books go into pending to old devices and all I did in those books on the PW is use the go to feature and I think I might have bookmarked something. 

I can't test the pre-order sort issue, I only have 2 preorders at the moment.

And another odd thing. I had a book in the ghost pending and the date said May 3rd. I left it alone for now as I have to charge both of my old devices first it wants to go to. But now I look at the list and it added another book to be in pending and changed the date of the old pending to the 5th along with the new one. I can pinpoint this to the time yesterday when I turned on wifi on my PW. So something is getting synced when I turn that on. What the heck.

I might try to turn off the sync feature in my account. Any of you that have this issue have that sync across devices on or off? I like having it on, but I might test it to see.

eta: Just did another test. I turned on the wifi of the PW as I was watching my pending page and the dates for the weird pendings now changed to today's date. This is something triggered anytime the PW wifi is on.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm - sounds like I am going to forget all the wifi networks on the PW and go back to 3G for a bit just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed strange things happening on their Manage My Kindle page?  About a week ago, when I checked the Pending Deliveries section I saw 35 books queued up to be delivered to my original kindle that never gets used anymore.  Some of the books waiting for delivery went back to the end of last year, and others are as recent as the end of April this year.

Also, under my pre-orders, they are no longer in order by release date.  They are all mixed up.

I called Amazon CS yesterday about the pending deliveries because I don't want to download all of those 35 books to that older kindle.  He told me everything was fine on their end, and that should not happen for future purchases.  However, to clear it out, I do need to download those books to the kindle and then delete them from there.  I would think they would be able to delete them from the pending file on their end, but apparently not.

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . . .there's a thread in Tips Tricks and Troubleshooting where this has been under discussion for a week or two.

For the most part we've decided that it's a glitch and not worth worrying about as it doesn't really affect the operation of the kindle.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, me too.

In some cases, the queued items for a particular device disappeared after I turned it on and synced (and nothing actually downloaded), but in another case the queue items remained even after sync.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, still have the same issue. I called them too, but that didn't go anywhere. Oh well, nothing else I can do. I have to keep charging and turning on my old K1 though. I refuse to kick my precious off my account.  

I am hoping they'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh good, I'm glad it's not just me!  

I was going to turn on the older kindle last night to synch it but the battery was dead.  Oops!  I will have to charge it tonight and see what happens.

I know it doesn't affect anything really, I just hate seeing that big long list when I go to the page.  I'm a little anal like that!

Laurie


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I just looked and had 92 pending deliveries, 45 of which were to a Fire that I cancelled the order for.  I deregistered that one and the pending list went down to the 47 waiting to go to my poor old K1.  I'll have to plug it in and sync when I get home.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

You can imagine my shock when I saw that.  Most of these pending deliveries are ebooks purchased from November 2012 to present x three each ebook.  They are set to go to devices I never send anything...my son's iPhone, my Kindle for PC and my Kindle for Mac.

I called Kindle customer support and they told me they cannot access "Manage Your Kindle" and their only solution was for me to let these ebooks download on each device and then remove them.  

I told them absolutely not.  Their system has a glitch and they need to fix it for me.  This is now being sent to their engineers and they will get back to me in 5 days or so.  

Has anyone had this problem?  I hope they can fix it...


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine suddenly has 86 entires, and most of them are double entries, 2 for each book. I spent a long time with CS and they said they were kicking it upstairs and would get back to me. That was 2 days ago and I have heard nothing.

Steve


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Whoops, I see there is already a thread about this...mods, please merge...and sorry about that.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I started a thread before I saw this one.  I have 128 pending deliveries.  Kindle CS told me to just download and delete.  I would not accept this and told them they need to bump it up until it is fixed.  It is their glitch and we should not have to work around it to make it easy for them.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've merged several threads on the same subject - sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To reiterate. . . . it's not really something to worry about as regards how your KINDLE behaves. . . .it's a hiccup in the management software.

I choose to think it's because they're working on a way to merge the Your Books, Your Collection, and kindle.amazon.com lists in to one useful database. 

If you turn on old devices and do a sync, items WILL disappear from the d/l list but will NOT be downloaded to the device.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To reiterate. . . . it's not really something to worry about as regards how your KINDLE behaves. . . .it's a hiccup in the management software.


OK, it's nothing to worry about, but then what would I have to obsess over?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, I have an update.  The CS rep got access to remove all but 6 pending deliveries that were going to my son's K2.  I will have him sync his device.  The guy was clueless though.  He tried to tell me the problem was caused by my devices.  I was floored that he was so ill informed.   He should know better.  Who knows when they will figure this out?


----------



## marygoblue (Nov 1, 2008)

I learned on the Kindle forum that there was a thread over here about this problem which I noticed several days ago but decided it was a glitch and that it would probably go away sometime. I think it is annoying that the only way we can get their attention is to spend an hour on a phone call getting bumped up to a supervisor or "specialist" as they call it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Clearing out the initial huge list did not fix my underlying problem though. Anything I do on the PW, opening a book, making a note, etc, triggers that book to be in pending to my 2 old devices. Now if that book has already been in that initial big pending list, I think its fine, but anything new, purchased, library loans is up for grabs. 

Thinking back now when this started, 2 weeks ago on Friday, was right after I manually got the latest update I believe. I can't be for sure which day I got that update, but it was right before this issue started. 

I had the same clueless talk with CS. I mean they were nice and all, but I felt like I had to explain again and again and again what the issue was and it just wasn't getting through. I was even transferred to a specialist and he called me back a few days later, but he didn't understand the underlying issue either. The big pending list was gone and for them that meant it was fixed. But it isn't. Its still trying to put stuff in pending for devices that it should never go to. 

So I guess I'll clear it out once a week.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think they fixed it. I noticed for a couple of days that I didn't have any pending for my old devices and I just did a bunch of actions on my PW that would have usually triggered those pendings and nothing. Only the stuff that is suppose to show in pending is showing now, I hope it sticks.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like it is fixed for me too.  After they had removed the pending deliveries on my account, I had gotten a bunch more.  I left them there cause it was too much work dealing with Kindle CS.  Wish their first and second level call center were a little better though.  I was quite surprised at how much it had deteriorated.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know ... I ordered a book to be delivered to my Fire HD and it was. Today it shows as pending to my KK, so I don't think they've gotten everything sorted out quite yet.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

All of my phantom pending deliveries are gone.  All I see are the new purchases that I made.  I went on a small buying spree so I'm going to see if any of the additional downloads triggers the weirdness again.  It's nice to have my short list back again


----------

